# group therapy?



## alex291 (Jan 1, 2009)

i have been attending weekly therapy since october at my schools counseling center. this was a big step for me and i felt very proud of myself.

i am on winter break now but before i left university my therapist told me to think about group therapy so she can observe how i interact with other people

i am nervous about this because its hard enough opening up to one person and im afraid the other people wont keep what i say confidential. im also afraid since i might see these people outside of therapy and they will think badly of me. i dont have this problem with my therapist so i feel better talking to her about it.

i think if the group were centered around social anxiety i would feel ok but im not sure that will be the case.

im nervous. has anyone tried this?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I've tried group therapy, but only for a couple of sessions. Unfortunately, I don't think I tried the best I could since I was really quiet and didn't really open to the other people, but you seem like a ready and willing participant. I guess I didn't trust that the group would help or didn't relate to the people in group, which would've helped more for me.


----------



## alex291 (Jan 1, 2009)

sometimes my therapist and i do role playing sessions and she told me last week that if she knew me outside of therapy she wouldnt have any negative thoughts about me. and i know this is true, because im about average at carrying small talk conversations.

i dont really think group therapy would help me. but im also scared, and afraid that my fear is just holding me back from thinking it could help me


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

group therapy is awesome

I did it for 4 hours a day, 5 days a week, for 20 weeks.
and every group, all we did was be open and honest about everything going on in our heads. after doing that for that long, you just get used to being open with people.


----------



## Dashman28 (Oct 8, 2008)

_AJ_ said:


> group therapy is awesome
> 
> I did it for 4 hours a day, 5 days a week, for 20 weeks.
> and every group, all we did was be open and honest about everything going on in our heads. after doing that for that long, you just get used to being open with people.


Can you direct me to a website or something. I'm sure it would be insanely expensive, but I can totally see how this kind of immersion could have major positive effects. Is it CBT? Do you literally strive for absolute openness, like telling people exactly what's going through your head? All your fears, etc.? I can hardly imagine. Sounds interesting. Thanks.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

it was just a free thing at the university. there isnt really a website, you just show up there and ask for some therapy


----------

